# USB 3 Verlängerungskabel



## StefanStg (30. März 2011)

*USB 3 Verlängerungskabel*

Hallo, kennt vill jemant ein gutes USB 3 Verlangerungskabel für meine externe Festplatte habe schon mal bei Alternate geschaut haben aber alle eine Schlechte Bewertung. Hat vill jemant einen Tipp bzw gute erfahrunge mit einen USB 3 Kabel gemacht
Danke im Vorraus
Stefan


----------



## NCphalon (30. März 2011)

*AW: USB 3 Verlängerungskabel*

Was soll an einem Kabel schlecht sein?^^ Ich hab ein 1,5m USB 3.0 mA/mA Kabel und es funktioniert xD


----------



## StefanStg (30. März 2011)

*AW: USB 3 Verlängerungskabel*

Da Stand z.b. das es nicht funktioniert oder das gerät nicht erkannt wird.


----------



## SaKuL (30. März 2011)

*AW: USB 3 Verlängerungskabel*

Bei Alternate und auch hier im Forum können alle Schwachköpfe eine Bewertung oder Meinung posten.
Wenn man das falsche Kabel kauft, dann funktionieren bestimmte Dinge nicht, sowas gabs bei USB 2.0 auch.

MfG SaKuL


----------



## jimbo24 (14. April 2011)

*AW: USB 3 Verlängerungskabel*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Bei Alternate und auch hier im Forum können alle Schwachköpfe eine Bewertung oder Meinung posten.
> Wenn man das falsche Kabel kauft, dann funktionieren bestimmte Dinge nicht, sowas gabs bei USB 2.0 auch.
> 
> MfG SaKuL



Stimmt. Ich würde mir eins kaufen, ausprobieren, wenn mir gefällt behalten, ansonsten wieder zurückschicken (Fernabsatzgesetz).


----------



## Clawhammer (14. April 2011)

*AW: USB 3 Verlängerungskabel*

Mmm ich hatte mir mal für USB 2 nen 5m Kabel von alternate bestellt...angekommen ausprobiert...zurück geschickt...Gerätetyp wird nicht erkannt

dann bin ich nem 1€Laden gewesen hab mir das nen 5m USB2 Kabel gekauft für 3€ und es funzt


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2011)

*AW: USB 3 Verlängerungskabel*



jimbo24 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich würde mir eins kaufen, ausprobieren, wenn mir gefällt behalten, ansonsten wieder zurückschicken (Fernabsatzgesetz).


 
Nur dumm, dass man per Fernabsatzgesetz erst ab 40€ Warenwert auch die Portokosten ersetzt bekommt... ^^


----------

